# ModernWarNegro is the best gaming commentator on youtube. hands down.



## Black Superman (Dec 31, 2014)

Dude has crazy content, can speak on subjects for days. Is entertaining, and knows his shit. Most entertaining commentator by far. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocv_IxLwmzE[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84bQ4hNIOMk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPk_gSRfYqU][/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYqt0vXtkZ0[/YOUTUBE]

You can pick any 4 videos of his and it shits on the competition.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 1, 2015)

No.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2015)

There was another guy that I saw on Machinarespawn that was pretty good.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ken Bogard rocks all in Vs Fighting.
No one come close.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 1, 2015)

He's decent. I lost a lot of respect for his opinion when he said project x zone was one of the best games of 2013, and that the W101 was one of the worst, I can't even

Say what you want about W101, it's a niche game I get it, I thought it was amazing but w/e not for everyone. Project X Zone one of the best games of 2013? Hollly shit that's just wrong, and fuck that game, if you like it your standards are too low and you are easily amused by fanservice


----------



## creative (Jan 3, 2015)

he's not as good as woolie or pat from superbestfriends play but he has his moments and the illuminaughty podcast is dope. his friend, gamefanatic is an idiot and it's clear the only nintendo game he's played is smash.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 8, 2015)

creative said:


> he's not as good as woolie or pat from superbestfriends play but he has his moments and the illuminaughty podcast is dope. his friend, gamefanatic is an idiot and it's clear the only nintendo game he's played is smash.



Is gamefanatic the one that said Zelda was for kids because blood doesn't spray out of the enemies or something? Because that's pretty dumb


----------

